# How to install src in FreeBSD 10.0?



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello!
Yahoo! I'm a happy owner of fresh FreeBSD 10.0 installation!
But I can not find 'sysinstall' command. Seems like FreeBSD does no longer hold this command.
But... Sysinstall was my favourite tool for some post install configurations. For instance I need to add kernel sources to /usr/src folder.
Actually I'm a bit confused. I don't want to get into touch with svn.

Is there any simple and handy tool to add kernel sources and other post install configurations instead of sysinstall?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 16, 2014)

*Sysinstall* and related tools have been deprecated a long time ago and have been removed from base in FreeBSD 10.

If you don't want to use SVN and are happy with the *-RELEASE* sources (i.e. no security fixes), then either extract the source from your install media (CD/DVD/USB pendrive) or get it online (replace *$ARCH* with your architecture of choice, e.g. *i386*).

To actually extract the archive simply use `tar -C / -xvf src.txz`


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 17, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> or get it online (replace *$ARCH* with your architecture of choice, e.g. *i386*).


This way is handy for me. Because I have no standard FreeBSD distribution media. I have mfsbsd (http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/) distribution.
Thank you!


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 17, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> *Sysinstall* and related tools have been deprecated a long time ago


If you deprecate something you should refer to modern equivalent. Is there any modern equivalent to sysinstall?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2014)

The modern equivalent is checking out the source directly with Subversion.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 18, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The modern equivalent is checking out the source directly with Subversion.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.



I mean not only sources.. sysinstall was able to configure timezones and lots of other things...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2014)

Devin Teske has been working hard on bsdconfig(8), a companion program for bsdinstall(8) that implements a lot of the missing functionality of sysinstall(8).


----------



## scottro (Feb 18, 2014)

For that one specific item, one can run `tzsetup` at any time.  I suspect that this is true for many other parts of sysinstall.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2014)

sysinstall(8) was more likely to destroy your installation that actually configure it. It was never a good idea to do any kind of configuration with it.


----------

